# Spacer Under Stem



## felton (Mar 29, 2012)

Do I have to have a spacer between my stem and headset cap on a 2016 Z85? 

Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

No.

The "headset cap" or "conical spacer" or "bearing cover" is needed to protect the bearing from dirt and water and sweat and such. 

The stem can sit directly on top of it in almost all cases.

There should be nothing above the stem besides the top cap for the compression plug. In some cases a 5mm spacer above the stem is used, but that's the max allowed unless you're using a special compression plug.


----------



## felton (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I figured but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

felton said:


> Do I have to have a spacer between my stem and headset cap on a 2016 Z85?
> Thanks


If you are using the stock VA stem you only need the shim that fits into the stem clamp.
You're free to #slamthatstem otherwise.
-SD


----------



## felton (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Superdave. On a side note, what a great bike. The Z85 is by far the best bike I have ever ridden!


----------

